# Query to TiVoConnect returns nothing? It used to work. What's wrong?



## jsrober (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi,

When I put this URL in my browser I used to get an XML document back:

https://tivo/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes

Now I get a blank page. Any idea what could have gone wrong?

Thanks!
John


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Works for me. I assume that either you have your TiVo's actual IP there in place of "tivo", or you have "tivo" set up to resolve to it?

Have you tried rebooting the TiVo?


----------



## jsrober (Mar 8, 2010)

It started working again after I deleted some shows. I have a 2 TB drive in my system and it appears (limited data points) that if I have over 250 shows or over 50&#37; filled that it has trouble pulling the XML file.


----------

